

Virtual Companies, Virtual Teams Real money - digamber_kamat
http://8kmiles.com
8kmiles is a startup that redefines the concept of out sourcing. Now even individuals as well as SMEs can take advantage of outsourcing. 
It's VCE (virtual computing environment) even takes care of the hardware/software requirements.
======
amit_pradhan
The concept of VCE is really amazing. Applied to freelancing concept it does
have potential to change the outsourcing concepts upside down.

